# Head of Pfizer research - the covid vaccine can sterilize women



## John cycling (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 29, 2021)

John cycling said:


>


*False!

https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/10/health/covid-vaccine-infertility-myth-wellness/index.html

There are tons of other links about this topic.*


----------



## John cycling (May 30, 2021)

Here's an interesting video showing a history of the poisonous vaccinations.
https://www.bitchute.com/video/fR7AKS9PCOpW/

And another video that demonstrates testing and disproving of the bogus virus germ theory.
You can turn the sound off and read from the bottom.  https://www.bitchute.com/video/j25TUliGmpFT/ 

There are previous messages where I posted about these things here <--,  here <--, and here. <--


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 31, 2021)

Well, if it's on Bitchute.com, gotta be true.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2021)

John cycling said:


>


There are risks to this vaccine. We shouldn't fear censorship by saying so. Else where is the scientific debate?


----------



## terry123 (Jun 20, 2021)

There are risks to everything in life.  You just have to decide what is best for you.  For 50 years I lived with a time bomb in my head and did not know it was there.  When it exploded I almost died and still live with it today.  I do whatever I can to keep it at bay while knowing it can happen again.  I take the flu shot and will get my 2nd vaccine next week.  I do what I can because life is a gift and I want to see it through.  When I die I am looking forward to the next chapter.  I am looking forward to seeing my loved ones again.  This is what is best for me and I know it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 21, 2021)

latest CDC data shows 177 million have had at least on shot.  That is 62.5% of the 12 and over US population.  150 million (52.9%) are fully vaccinated.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Jun 22, 2021)

How about the virus? Does it  make women prolific?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2021)

Judycat said:


> How about the virus? Does it  make women prolific?


Yeah, hard to be prolific if you're dead.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jun 24, 2021)

Deaths and serious side effects occur from many medications and vaccines; however, they're rare. And that's the case with these vaccines. Also, if you take into consideration the number of such incidents from these vaccines and the number of such incidents from other medications, the vaccine incidents are extremely rare compared to some others. Take a look at the chart on this page:

https://www.drugwatch.com/side-effects/

SSRI's are very commonly prescribed anti-depressants.

Fluoroquinolones are antibiotics such as Cipro.

Etc.

Here are the results of a meta-analysis of 16 studies and 375,000 people; it's studying death rates of people on SSRI's while controlling for confounding variables:

"The analysis found that in the general population, those taking antidepressants had a 33 percent higher risk of dying prematurely than people who were not taking the drugs. Additionally, antidepressant users were 14 percent more likely to have an adverse cardiovascular event, such as a stroke or a heart attack."

That's a hugely higher percentage than have died from all of the COVID vaccines combined and which have been given to millions of people.

https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/319462#Death-risk-raised-by-33-percent


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Why even keep this ridiculous lie alive by repeating it?  There is absolutely no evidence that this claim is true. Anybody can claim anything, and social media makes it much too easy to spread utter nonsense.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 30, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Why even keep this ridiculous lie alive by repeating it?  There is absolutely no evidence that this claim is true. Anybody can claim anything, and social media makes it much too easy to spread utter nonsense.



Those who oppose these vaccines seem to go to extreme lengths to find any "information" which supports their position....be it some obscure "blog" or any other questionable internet or social media site.  

I wonder what their attitude would be if they, or someone close, became infected?  But then, given their communications, they probably don't have anyone they care about...or who cares about them.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 30, 2021)

Robert M. Malone, inventer of the MRNA vaccines, retweeted this comment.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Robert M. Malone, inventer of the MRNA vaccines, retweeted this comment.
> 
> View attachment 171681


I keep seeing this.  Can you please explain to me how one person is credited with inventing the MRNA vaccine?  For instance:

"A scientist who invented a technique that paved the way for Pfizer and BioNTech's Covid-19 vaccine hailed the interim results announced by the companies Monday as "fantastic" and said the pioneering approach had a bright future.

"Drew Weissman, an immunologist at the University of Pennsylvania, told AFP: 'I can't remember the last respiratory virus vaccine that has over 90 percent efficacy,' referring to the rate at which the companies said their injection protected people against the disease."

No one does any of this alone.

https://www.france24.com/en/live-ne...-vaccine-innovation-hails-pfizer-breakthrough


----------



## John cycling (Jul 18, 2021)

Dancing_Queen said:


> Can you please explain to me how one person is credited with inventing the MRNA vaccine?



Robert Malone invented the MRNA vaccine.  The person you mentioned just developed "a vaccine" for big pharma.
- - -

Now Robert Malone has been told he's *in danger of being assassinated* for speaking out with the truth.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Well, John, we all know who we can thank for politicizing scientific research. Enough said.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Robert M. Malone, inventer of the MRNA vaccines, retweeted this comment.
> 
> 
> John cycling said:
> ...



Definitely agree with this tweet! 



Dancing_Queen said:


> I keep seeing this.  Can you please explain to me how one person is credited with inventing the MRNA vaccine? ...
> 
> ...No one does any of this alone.




I'm still trying to figure him out.   Anything written about him lately is wildly polarized ...surprise there .

Looking over peer-reviewed literature, his work at the Salk Institute in the late 80s did seem to have paved the way for mRNA therapeutics.  He has published extensively in reputable journals. Most peer-reviewed articles in his body of work have high citation rates by other scientists (an important consideration when evaluating research) and his educational background is excellent ...Northwestern medical degree, UC Davis internship and fellowship, Harvard fellowship.

But calling himself the "inventor of mRNA vaccines" when this type research (as @Dancing_Queen pointed out above) is collaborative sounds squirrely.   Since his webpage lists him as RW Malone MD, *LLC*, I'd imagine it's partly to do with money.  He hasn't been affiliated with an academic research institution since 2013, has founded a couple of independent pharmaceutical companies (one of which appears to have failed), has/is serving as a consultant for others.

He definitely knows his stuff, but does he stand to gain monetarily by tweaking the science to create his own 'safer' vaccine to replace the current ones?  Probably.  But complicating the issue is that no other mRNA delivered therapeutics have ever passed traditional, non-emergency clinical trials and I'd imagine he knows the dangers that resulted in their failure to pass.  There's likely a mix of factors but he's doing himself no favors by self-promoting as the mRNA inventor.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Well, John, we all know who we can thank for politicizing scientific research. Enough said.



One was horrible but there are plenty more.   It didn't start with Covid-19 and is likely only to get worse.  United we stand, divided we fall and most are fine with being herded to a polarized side so there's no doubt the fall is coming.   Only question at this point is who will get the spoils.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 21, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> One was horrible but there are plenty more.   It didn't start with Covid-19 and is likely only to get worse.  United we stand, divided we fall and most are fine with being herded to a polarized side so there's no doubt the fall is coming.   Only question at this point is who will get the spoils.



So true.  I can't recall any other times in my lifetime when so many things were being "politicized".  It seems that Neither side has any real interest in Compromise, and that is only going to make things worse for the vast majority.  

What this nation needs is a strong "3rd Party" so none of them have such complete control.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> So true.  I can't recall any other times in my lifetime when so many things were being "politicized".  It seems that Neither side has any real interest in Compromise, and that is only going to make things worse for the vast majority.
> 
> What this nation needs is a strong "3rd Party" so none of them have such complete control.



Whomever TPTB actually are wants us exactly where we are--divided.  It's easy to take over the resources of a tribal body of people and resources are dwindling rapidly.   I'd imagine there are several powerful groups/nations that see that and are working separately to that end.  Dunno which will end up the victor when the tipping point gets here, but right now China is my bet.

As for a third party, despite the tech to do so, we have no way in which to ensure that elections are fair  ....not just the most recent hoopla, but other times with dubious results from both sides; a third party has a snowball's chance in hell unless that's corrected on a federal level.


----------



## win231 (Jul 21, 2021)

So......the Covid vaccine is a birth-control vaccine?


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> So......the Covid vaccine is a birth-control vaccine?



No way to know without research several years down the road.  That's one guy's theory, but I'm not sure of his motive...


----------



## Colleen (Jul 21, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Here's an interesting video showing a history of the poisonous vaccinations.
> https://www.bitchute.com/video/fR7AKS9PCOpW/
> 
> And another video that demonstrates testing and disproving of the bogus virus germ theory.
> ...


WOW! We all know you're an anti-vaxx nut, but please quit spreading more disinformation and lies on here. If you want to listen to Fox's rhetoric that's your choice but keep your beliefs to yourself. If I were Admin, I'd remove you from this group.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 21, 2021)

Colleen said:


> WOW! We all know you're an anti-vaxx nut, but please quit spreading more disinformation and lies on here. If you want to listen to Fox's rhetoric that's your choice but keep your beliefs to yourself. If I were Admin, I'd remove you from this group.



Don't be too hard on this "Whacko"....he obviously has some underlying mental disorders if he accepts Bitchute as valid information.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitChute


----------

